# Micromaster 440 bei großer Last F0002



## Tobias2k9 (8 August 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben in einer Anlage 12 Micromaster 440 verbaut. Desweiteren sind noch so einige DC Master dabei und unter anderem ein DC-Master der einen 650KW Motor betreibt. Soweit so gut. Nach nun ca. 6 Monaten gehen manche Micromaster in F0002 (Überspannung) wenn der große Motor anläuft und mit großer Last betrieben wird. Der Transformator Kundenseitig leistet 3000KVA, was mehr als ausreichend ist. Alle Micromaster (vor allem die mit kleinerer Leistung) die NICHT in Betrieb sind gehen in Störung. Gemessen mit einem Netzanalyser (komisches Teil) konnte ich keine überspannung feststellen.

Das Problem war vorher nicht, sondern erst nach einem Wochenende nach nunmehr 6 Montaten !? Kann es sein das das Netz nicht mehr harmonisität bietet ? Gehen dann auch die Micromaster in F0002 oder hattet ihr sowas schonmal in der Art ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sockenralf (8 August 2010)

Hallo,

auch wenn´s abwegig klingt:

Hängen die MM am Profibus?
Wurde hier peinlichst auf saubere Verlegung der Leitungen geachtet?

Haben die DS-Motore Thermofühler?
--> auch hier PEINLICHST auf getrennte Verlegung der Leitungen achten


--> solche Phänomene hatte ich schon 2x (allerdings nicht F002 sondern andere unerklärliche Fehler). Jedesmal nachdem die Anlage schon länger gelaufen ist


MfG


----------



## Tobias2k9 (8 August 2010)

Hallo Sockenralf,

ne die Micromaster laufen nicht im Profibus, sie steuern in dem Moment wo der große Motor anläuft auch gar keine Motoren an sondern "idlen" einfach nur am Netz...


----------



## DirSch (8 August 2010)

- Ich würde mir am "großen" mal den Kollektor anschauen um feuernde Kohlen als Ursache auszuschliessen.

- An Stelle des "Netzanalysators" (Oberwellenanalyse?) vielleicht besser ein Oszi dran (vorzugsweise dreikanalig zum Trafosternpunkt.. wenn vorhanden).
Wenn Du verrätst welches Messgerät du benutzt hast wird es einfacher Fehler auszuschliessen. 
Vielleicht stirbt der Gleichrichter langsam und erzeugt erhöhte Gleichstromanteile die das Netz verzerren.

- Hat der Kunde das Wochenende genutzt um den Trafo ( z.B. aufgrund von Anlagenerweiterungen/ höherer max.Last) hochzustufen? Auch das würde eine erhöhte Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Störungen bedingen die vorher vielleicht vernachlässigbar waren.

Grüsse, Dirk


----------



## edi (8 August 2010)

Hallo,

so etwas hatte ich auch schon mal mit einer Simoreg 6RA22  und Danfoss Frequenzumrichtern. Die kleinen Danfoss gingen auf Störung zeigten die " unmöglichsten Fehler" wenn der DC Antrieb in einem ganz bestimmten "Strombereich" arbeitete. Anschliessend konnte man die FU ohne Probleme quittieren und sie liefen auch wieder.....

Schlussendlich war unsere zentrale unverdrosselte Kompensationsanlage "schuld" . Nach Messung und Einbau eine Kombi-verdrosselten Anlage nie wieder Probleme dieser Art.


----------

